# New 2011 Chevy HD



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Bought a new truck finally. LTZ plus package. Got about 200 miles on it now, I like it so far. Dealer was great, paid what I wanted. Ford dealers wouldnt budge on prices, only $1K off sticker, F that!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Best wheels offered on a HD ever. Good pick!!!


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

How much did you get off the msrp on that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

now u need a new trailer to pull


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

The new LTZs are really nice trucks. Good luck with it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice truck!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful rig!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice new truck. What are you going to hang off the front?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great looking truck. I'd want mine red and with cab lights, but other than those minor details, you bought my dream truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

even I'll say it . that is a nice truck. Thumbs Up


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

R.J.B.;1281098 said:


> How much did you get off the msrp on that?


Sticker was $47,930, got it for $42,137 before rebates


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

sweet ride! now just need to hang a money maker on the front of it!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Probably will have a 9'2 V XT on the front!Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

NoFearDeere;1281418 said:


> Probably will have a 9'2 V XT on the front!Thumbs Up


That sounds like it will be a great mach.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea Im jealous hahahaha Sweet Ride


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

sick truck


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

wheels look awesome


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

did you get a duramax or a vortec?


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

looks good, i saw a black one this weekend, and they look like they sit much high then the 10's....good luck with it....echo is she an oil burner?


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks nice. I liked it so much I bought the twin to it yesterday.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

It is the 6.0 gasser. Im happy so far since its been getting 12 in town and 17 on the highway. Hopefully it keeps it up! I do miss the Duramax already!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have not heard how the new duramax's are yet. Im debating about buying another truck to update the fleet, but i love my fords. I drove a 2006 Duramax and fell in love with it. Comfort was amazing and the truck drove like a cadillac. The only bad thing was that those trucks have an independent suspension in the front and that scares me a lot. Do you know if that is the same on the new trucks?


----------



## flyingdutch16 (May 2, 2011)

Wow very nice truck, almost looks like my dream truck


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice looking truck.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

plowingkid35;1282843 said:


> I have not heard how the new duramax's are yet. Im debating about buying another truck to update the fleet, but i love my fords. I drove a 2006 Duramax and fell in love with it. Comfort was amazing and the truck drove like a cadillac. The only bad thing was that those trucks have an independent suspension in the front and that scares me a lot. Do you know if that is the same on the new trucks?


The new IFS is MUCH better than the 2010 and back IFS. Axle capacity is up to 6000lbs same as Ford. Much stronger components, all of them new, with the only carryover part being the swaybar links.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle just bought a new 2011 GMC 2500HD today. I haven't sean it yet. But, he looked at GMC, Ford, and Dodge and he like the GMC the best. I can't wait to check the new one out.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The new '11's are tough trucks I can tell you that. Very happy with the way every part of the truck is beefed up and really HDussmileyflag


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

COPIER!!!! haha just messing with you, nice truck!!!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

plowingkid35;1282843 said:


> I have not heard how the new duramax's are yet. Im debating about buying another truck to update the fleet, but i love my fords. I drove a 2006 Duramax and fell in love with it. Comfort was amazing and the truck drove like a cadillac. The only bad thing was that those trucks have an independent suspension in the front and that scares me a lot. Do you know if that is the same on the new trucks?


If you're looking for a new truck buy a 2011 2500 or 3500 Duramax... The front end has a 6000lbs rating and its more than enough for a 9.5ft V blade if you want one. It doesnt matter that it uses the torsion bars, trust me. Ive got a 8ft western contractor on mine and so far my truck has handled it beautifully!!! And the power is just sickning...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DuramaxLML-42;1283072 said:


> COPIER!!!! haha just messing with you, nice truck!!!


When he gets it I will take some pictures of it. I just got more info on it today, it's a 2011 GMC 2500HD 4x4 crew cab 8' bed 6.0. I think he is going to put his 8' Boss trip edge on it but, I'm not sure he mite buy a new plow.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

DuramaxLML-42;1283072 said:


> COPIER!!!! haha just messing with you, nice truck!!!


Haha, your truck is sweet. We'll see how long I can go without the diesel!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice truck, I want to see it with a plow and stickers!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

bugthug;1282696 said:


> Looks nice. I liked it so much I bought the twin to it yesterday.


Well arent you special. :laughing:


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome truck!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Grassman09;1283297 said:


> Well arent you special. :laughing:


not short bus special like you but yeah special


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been looking at these 2011's. I might be leasing a truck this fall and which ever dealer gives me the best deal I'll sign with. GM has usually been the best for that.

I need a regcab long box 4wd. Lots of GMs around here but not so many Fords and almost no Dodges. In fact I don't think I've seen a 2500 dodge at the dealer in my city since last yr. Scary thing about the Dodge is the rather low trailer and payload specs..not much better then a 1/2 ton.

Nice truck btw..love the rims.


----------



## Semi-Crazy (Nov 18, 2011)

if he only paid 46k I guarantee you it was a vortec, my duramax/ally 2500HD cost 55k


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

You'll get to find out how much those tires suck in the snow! I've never been stuck as many times as I was last year. The '11-'12 trucks handle the plows really well. Can't say that my '04 handled it poorly...never a problem.


----------

